
Touchless PPE Vending Machines - BeHealthyServ
http://WWW.BEHEALTHYSERVICES.COM
======
BeHealthyServ
Be Healthy Services is an award-winning technology company. Our full-service
programs help the seasoned vendor-operator or the first time owner who is just
getting started in the vending business looking to expand a growing business.
We’ve leveraged our technology to offer an innovative solution for automated
retail in a world paralyzed by COVID19. Call us today to find out how we can
aid you to achieve your vending business goals.

As Co-Founder and CEO I am also a frontline essential healthcare, COVID-19
Survivor and single Mom. The need for this is very personal with me and I
would love to share my perspective of this subject matter.

